# new jeffers site



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AHHHHHH :hair: :angry: :veryangry: 


why do theyhave to mess with things :GAAH: 


I dont take change well can you see :doh:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I agree! I DO NOT like the new changes they have made to the Jeffers site. :angry:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, Can't figure out that site at all. They have lost me as a customer, thats for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ....what is up with that..


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I dont like it either.

Maybe there's someway to contact them and let them know our opinion, maybe if enough people would complain about the site they would go back to the other one.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I can't even figure out how to get it to work.... is there any other good goat suppliers I can check out. I have mainly used Jeffers.... this is depressing. :sigh:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey you can comment on their new site by using the contact us button. Doubt it will help but maybe if they get enough people complaining and them losing business they may switch back to the other site. *shrugs* I'm going to make do for this order but I'll probably be switching afterwards to. I can't find my supplies anywhere else that is the same price or cheaper. I have always used Jeffers because they are quick at shipping and easy to work with. Never had a problem with them. And the added bonus of their easy to navigate website...

I hate that they changed websites, its no longer easy. GRR :angry:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not sure I'm following.. When did they change it? I have been on it several times for the last week and haven't noticed anything different, other than the new clearance items..

http://www.jefferspet.com/

I was thinking about making a post though; the reason I have been on it so much is because when I add something to my cart, it either does not show up in my cart, or when I click on another item or another page, the first item in my cart disappears, the most I've gotten in the cart is two items.. or is this what everyone is talking about? We've tried it on the other computer too.. we needed some wormer, but it won't let me get anything! How do they propose they are going to sell anything that way?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh no it is totaly different but i havent been on it in months  

I have trouble when it says you are on page 2 of 3 but there is no next button :roll: 

Then when I do a search it cant find things like goat minerals :doh: but if I put in sweet lix it can find it :GAAH: 

Also it likes to go back to the pet section instead of staying on the livestock where i can find what i am looking for :hair:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I had the same problem with the page numbers..
Sounds more like technical difficulties more than anything.. my mom said that we should order over the phone but i don't know. Its really frustrating..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how can you order over the phone if you cant even find what they have?? at least I KNEW they have several brands of goat minerals because I have searched their site MANY times previous to the change. But what about others who dont know? 

I send them a comment telling them of my problems. :angry:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well the whole page number thing only happened once.. so far.. might have to find what I need and write down all the codes or whatever.. I have no idea. Atleast you guys can get stuff in your cart! I don't think I would be ordering over the comp with the troubles they've been having..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I can only get one thing in my cart too and then even if I go to check out it says there is nothing in my cart. So frustrating!! Then I ordered a magazine....it never came!! I guess I'll have to order over the phone, but boy is it frustrating!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I told them that their new site is horrible and that I was thinking of shopping elsewhere. They told me they are still working on the site and gave me a promotional code to save $10 off my next purchase.......


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh cool RunAround
YOu pushed their buttons good xD


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I got a reply from Jeffers yesterday and they said that AOL members that are doing online shopping on the website,,,,it won't allow you to put more than 1 item in the cart and it won't let you check out etc. They said they were working on the problem. I really like Jeffers and am hoping they can get it fixed soon!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha is my email to them



> Ok so you changed the site and I hate it!
> everytime I do a search it takes me to the Jeffers Pet site and I want to be in the Livestock! I cant seem to get it to stay in the livestock section. I have to keep clicking back to livestock.
> I and some others have been quite upset with your change and it isnt easy as your site use to be.  I am rather upset at the changes and so far I havent found anything to be better about it. And I try to be open and see what the benefits of changes are.
> The search feature is also not as accurate. Previously if I put in Goat minerals I would get a whole list of things. Now I get nothing. I have to plug in the exact name of what I am looking for. How is this helpful if I dont know the name of the product or just want to browse through what you have and nothing comes up?
> ...


her response



> Dear Stacey,
> 
> We do greatly apologize for any inconvenience. When the new site went live we found that some of our features were not working correctly. We have been working around the clock to make corrections to the site. Your feedback is greatly appreciated as it is helping us to make corrections. We are updating the search functionality to make it easier for you to find the items you are looking for. If you key http://www.jefferslivestock.com in your browser it should take you to the livestock section. If it does not, you should see a steer head in the top right corner. Please select this link, this will take you to the livestock section. When searching for items in the livestock section, the items displayed first should be the livestock. If the system finds items from the other catalog, the will l be listed in a separate category. For the inconvenience, please take ten dollars off your next order. If placing the order online, please include a comment in the customer comment section of the order to apply the promotional code ZZ-N5 to the order. The data entry department will apply the promotional code to the order before billing your credit code. If you need assistance placing your order or locating items online, please feel free to contact me. I will be happy to help you. You may reach me at 800-533-3377 ext 350 or [email protected]
> 
> ...


So if I ever need to get something from them... 10.00 off is cool. Seems like they are giving that 10.00 off to anyone who complains :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I simply stated that I was not fully satisfied with the new site.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is another reply I got:

Dear Ashley,
Thank you for your honest comments. We are working as fast as we 
can to fix the site. I too wish we could go back to the old site. It 
was written in an old Internet program that is no longer supported by 
microsoft and we were told at any time it could go down. Please send 
me the paticular problems you are having. I really appreciate your 
honesty. We told our developer yesterday he has one month to fix the 
200+ issues we have before we go to a new developer. So any feedback 
you have we will add to our list.
Sincerely,
Ruth Jeffers


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I am glad someone is putting fire underneath the guy. I feel bad for him in a way......but not bad enough


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Guess they pick and choose who they give the discount to. I emailed them and told them about the problems I was having and all I got was a thankyou email. 

So they have a week to fix it so I can order, if not Im going elsewhere. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

use the code, I am sure it isnt just for me.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, thats the same code I got.


----------

